# A quoi correspond "autre" ?



## solidsnake711 (10 Octobre 2012)

Voila, la question est dans le titre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Car 25go sachant que mon mba est "vide" j'ai du mal à comprendre...

Merci


----------



## Larme (10 Octobre 2012)

Sujet multitraité. Une petite recherche sur le forum ?
Sinon, c'est simple, c'est tout ce qui ne rentre pas dans les autres catégories...
Allant du ._mkv_ (qui n'est pas compté comme Vidéo), et les autres fichiers...


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2012)

Audio: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Musique
Video: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Video
Photo: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Images
Apps: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Applications
Autres: tout le reste


----------



## solidsnake711 (10 Octobre 2012)

Oui d'accord mais comme je l'ai dit mon mba est "vide" j'a juste quelques vidéos... Et puis 25go je devrait les trouver facilement quand même...

Et "copie" est passé de 9,6 à 50,41 en une après midi ! C'est lié à ma time capsule ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

pas certain que ça marche bien ce comptage
chez moi il m'indique video 47,3 GO 
en réalité j'ai 4,39 iTunes media Movie
pas d'autres vidéos ailleurs
ca fait quand même de l'écart ...
y 'a forcement un blême quelque part ( moi peut être ? )
pas trouvé


----------



## Larme (11 Octobre 2012)

Vidéo iPhone ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Vidéo iPhone ?



non pratiquement aucune


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Audio: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Musique
> Video: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Video
> Photo: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Images
> Apps: tout ce qui est dans le dossier Applications
> Autres: tout le reste



Même si toutes les ""vidéos"" sont rangées dans le dossier Vidéos, certaine ne seront pas comptabilisées dans _Vidéos_, mais dans_ Autre_, par exemple le .mkv (comme l'a dit Larme),  ou encore les dossiers VIDEO_TS.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

solidsnake711 a dit:


> Oui d'accord mais comme je l'ai dit mon mba est "vide" j'a juste quelques vidéos... Et puis 25go je devrait les trouver facilement quand même...
> 
> Et "copie" est passé de 9,6 à 50,41 en une après midi ! C'est lié à ma time capsule ?



oui, il faudra penser a raccorder le disque TM.


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui, il faudra penser a raccorder le disque TM.



En principe, les TM locales sont comptabilisées dans "Copies".

Par contre sur un portable, dans_ Autre_ ou trouve une Sleepimage qui fait la taille de la RAM.


----------



## solidsnake711 (11 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui, il faudra penser a raccorder le disque TM.



Comment ça ? Ma time capsule est raccordée puisqu'elle sauvegarde plusieurs fois dans la journée...

Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir une TC si au final ça me prend de la place sur le mac quand même... ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2012)

je disais ça parce que je vois que 'copie' occupe 9 GO. Mais si le DD est branché je ne vois pas pourquoi il affiche 9 GO d'occupation?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> En principe, les TM locales sont comptabilisées dans "Copies".
> 
> Par contre sur un portable, dans_ Autre_ ou trouve une Sleepimage qui fait la taille de la RAM.



j'ai pourtant désactivé les TM Locales avec Onyx mais j'ai toujours des GO dans divers
bref encore moins confiance a la fiabilité de ce schéma de comptage pour le moins fantaisiste
inquiètant non ?


----------



## solidsnake711 (11 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> je disais ça parce que je vois que 'copie' occupe 9 GO. Mais si le DD est branché je ne vois pas pourquoi il affiche 9 GO d'occupation?



C'est justement la question que je me pose... Sur mon iMac la copie ne prends pas de place, mais sur le macbook, au moment ou j'écris c'est exactement 50,56 go ! 

Je ne comprend pas.... :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (11 Octobre 2012)

Pas non plus des images disques d'appli en pagaille ?


----------



## solidsnake711 (11 Octobre 2012)

Non non, y'a rien d'installé sur le mba mis à part les apps d'origine...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2012)

solidsnake711 a dit:


> Oui d'accord mais comme je l'ai dit mon mba est "vide" j'a juste quelques vidéos...



ouais enfin bon, t'as quand même 25Go de vidéos ! ce qui n'est pas rien

quelle appli de torrent/ptp utilises tu ?


----------



## solidsnake711 (11 Octobre 2012)

Pas de logiciel, les vidéos sont issues de ma go pro, c'est pas des films. 1h de vidéo en 720p ça prend déjà 6go...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

Pareil, j'ai 23go de fichiers "autres" et j'ignore totalement à quoi c'est dû, d'autant plus que leur nombre semble augmenter régulièrement... Avec time machine désactivée et aucun autre système de sauvegarde...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2012)

kano761 a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai 23go de fichiers "autres" et j'ignore totalement à quoi c'est dû, d'autant plus que leur nombre semble augmenter régulièrement...


C'est normal que _Autres_ augmente. Les caches, les mails, les téléchargements, les sauvegardes iDevices, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est normal que _Autres_ augmente. Les caches, les mails, les téléchargements, les sauvegardes iDevices, etc.




plus les eBooks
par contre j;ai toujours 47 GO dans video
alors que le dossier itunes ( le seul qui contient de la video) affiche 4,39 GO....
impossible de trouver à quoi ça correspond ces 47 GO


----------



## solidsnake711 (13 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est normal que _Autres_ augmente. Les caches, les mails, les téléchargements, les sauvegardes iDevices, etc.



Personnellement je n'ai jamais branché mon iPhone à mon MBA, je n'ai rien téléchargé, je vide régulièrement le cache de mon navigateur internet, et jamais de la vie j'ai 25go de mail...

Je viens de vérifier à l'instant, et "autre" est vide maintenant ! Plus rien... zéro ko... Je comprend plus rien vraiment...

Par contre maintenant j'ai 75go de copie !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2012)

solidsnake711 a dit:


> Par contre maintenant j'ai 75go de copie !


Tu es sûr que Time machine est bien désactivé sur cet ordinateur ?


----------



## solidsnake711 (13 Octobre 2012)

Mais si je desactive time machine j'ai plus de sauvegarde... Sur mon iMac j'ai la meme config, et zéro ko en sauvegarde...


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2012)

solidsnake711 a dit:


> Mais si je desactive time machine j'ai plus de sauvegarde... Sur mon iMac j'ai la meme config, et zéro ko en sauvegarde...



Normal. 
Ce sytème de sauvegarde TimeMachine temporaire sur le disque dur du Mac ne concerne QUE les MacBook.

Apple suppose que les machines non nomades (les iMac donc), sont en permanence branchée à leur disque dur externe de sauvegarde (à la différence des portables...)


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2012)

solidsnake711 a dit:


> Mais si je desactive time machine j'ai plus de sauvegarde... Sur mon iMac j'ai la meme config, et zéro ko en sauvegarde...



Sur un portable, si le DD externe TM n'est pas présent les sauvegardes TM se font en local, c'est comme ça.

Normalement tu dois pouvoir faire disparaitre ces copies locales :
1- Désactive TM
2- Reboot
3- Réactive TM
4- Les copies sont à zéro.

En suite, tu peux aller plus loin en désactivant les copies locales de TM :
Dans le Terminal tape cette commande


```
sudo tmutil disablelocal
```


----------



## solidsnake711 (13 Octobre 2012)

Ba j'ai un macbook air, donc ça ne concerne pas que les macbook pro.
Merci pour l'astuce j'essaye des que je rentre.


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2012)

solidsnake711 a dit:


> Ba j'ai un macbook air, donc ça ne concerne pas que les macbook pro.





subsole a dit:


> Sur* un portable*,


----------



## solidsnake711 (13 Octobre 2012)

Je répondais à remy qui dit que cela ne concerne que les mbp


----------



## solidsnake711 (14 Octobre 2012)

Voila, j'ai donc fait la manip, ça a marché niquel ! Merci !

Par contre "autre" qui était passé à zéro ko, prend de nouveau 7,39go alors que je ne me suis pas servi du mba depuis la dernière fois... :s


----------

